# Multiswitch



## Sat8411 (Oct 3, 2004)

Just had my first Sat installation today. Have installed Dish Network 522 DVR and 311 Rx, 2 LNB head and multiswitch. The 522 works OK direct to dish but not through 35-DTV34MS multiswitch. 311 RX can see both satellites through the multiswitch. Cannot see sat 110 on the 522 Rx through switch. Do I have the wrong multiswitch as the box says compatible with Direct TV?


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

You say 2 Lnb head, are you talking two singles, a twin, or a quad? From the way it sounds you have a DPTWIN, I would get you technician back out there and have him put on a DPQUAD or an SW34.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Welcome aboard Sat8411! 

I don't understand why you would think a D* (DirecTV) multiswitch would work with E* (Dish) equipment, especially DishPro gear if that's what you've got.

dnsc_installer: It's a DP34, not a SW34. "SW"s are Legacy switches. Let's not confuse the newbies.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Sat8411 said:


> Just had my first Sat installation today. Have installed Dish Network 522 DVR and 311 Rx, 2 LNB head and multiswitch. The 522 works OK direct to dish but not through 35-DTV34MS multiswitch. 311 RX can see both satellites through the multiswitch. Cannot see sat 110 on the 522 Rx through switch. Do I have the wrong multiswitch as the box says compatible with Direct TV?


DirecTV has 2 basic styles of multiswitches. You have the simple 2x4 or 3x4(which has a builtin OTA diplexor). Then you have the 4x4 model which is used for their multisat setups. D*'s systems uses a 22Khz tone to differenciate between the 2 sat locations, while E* uses a digital tone, since they have more locations. How the 311 can see both sats is unusual. WHat you need is a DP Twin in conjuntion with a DP34 switch. Microyal makes a DP34 compatible switch, but it is junk IMHO, so go with the E* version. What we really need to know is:
1. What dish are you using
2. What type of LNBs, legacy or DP, or integrated LNB/Switch
3. Who actually makes this switch, and what the 311 reports it as.

Hopefully we can help you out.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah - we do't even know if he needs a DP34. A Quad might be fine.

Of course, growth options have to be considered.


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> Welcome aboard Sat8411!
> 
> dnsc_installer: It's a DP34, not a SW34. "SW"s are Legacy switches. Let's not confuse the newbies.


Sorry, wasn't thinking, when you've only ever really worked with installing E* and not D*, I tend to forget the ease of confusion I might make when referring to this stuff. :grin:


----------



## Sat8411 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thank you for all the advice. I am a true nubee to Satellite and forums. My Dish Network system was professionally installed but they used a DTV34MS. Once that was changed to a DN34 everything works.
I have a dual LNB with 2 cables feeding into a distribution center and going to 3 receivers.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Sat8411:
It was obviously NOT a "Professional" install to use a D* switch on an E* system. :nono:
You do not have a DN34, there is no such thing.
You do not have a Dual LNB. It is almost certainly a DishPro Twin.
Finally, it is not likely a distribution center. Just a DP34 switch.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

A quick google search shows that the 35-DTV34MS is a single sat, legacy 3 input(13v/18v sat & OTA) 4 output multsiwtch. The 35-DN34 is made by JVI and is a DP compatible DP34 switch with OTA in and out, and the switch is cascadable. This site:

http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Products/JVI/35-DN34.htm

offers it for $79, so it sounds like his local retailer is trying to save some $$. Technically, this is not against the rules, but the retailer will have to take care of the warrenty on the switch. The dip**** I used to work for had us install those Microyal DP34s. Had to go bad and replace almost all of them.

So, yes Simon, there is a DN34.......what a pain to keep up with.....


----------

